# What do Mantid Forum members drive?



## -MK- (Feb 18, 2010)

After that Toyota thread, I've got cars on the brain. And it got me thinking - what do other members drive, and are they "car people?" So whoever wants to talk about their rides (photos encouraged) please do so. Motorcycles of course are also welcome - any type of vehicle that you own and enjoy and want to mention, really.

I'll go first:

1987 BMW 325iC

1994 Chevy S-10 Blazer 4-door 4x4 (as you can probably see, they both like to mark their territory with oil.)

_Not pictured, but still loved:_ Somewhat tricked-out Cannondale M400 mountain bike


----------



## Opivy (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol, 2001 Honda CRV. Don't really care what I drive, but this things gonna die on me soon, I don't treat it right. (dents all over, putting off oil changes, just got a new radiator and already having more overheating issues)

Saving up to by something though. Don't really know what, but my friends are all obsessed with euro cars (They all sport nice old school looking VWs) They'll probably help me find something.

So when that happens - I'll have something to post here =0


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 1996 Burgandy Windstar, not running cause needs new head, but nice car, and a 2000 expedition.


----------



## ismart (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a 1999 ford taurus, and 2008 ford explorer.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Feb 18, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have a 1996 Burgandy Windstar, not running cause needs new head, but nice car, and a 2000 expedition.


Sorry about your head...

Anyway, I drive a 1986mod Toyota(!) Celica 2.0GT

It's about to fall apart, the engine spits the coolant out the exhaust and overheats. It stopped because of overheating a few weeks ago. I start the car, put it in reverse and after about 30-40 yards the engine stops. Too bad I was looking in the rear window or I could have stopped in time...

Saving for a Lexus IS200  

Will buy one soon...


----------



## vera_renczi (Feb 18, 2010)

I drive a little craptastic 2000 Ford Escort and I love it because it drives fairly well and I don't care what happens to it. "Ohhh someone slammed my car in the parking lot with a shopping cart? That's cool." B)


----------



## Pelle (Feb 18, 2010)

Audi A3


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 18, 2010)

Honda CRV bought in 2006 (My wife's taxi)






Honda Pilot bought in 2008


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 2010)

A honda element! So cool bright orange.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 18, 2010)

500HP 2000 Mustang GT
















2000 Volvo S70

2003 Cobra Convertible

Nirve Streetking


----------



## Ntsees (Feb 18, 2010)

Toyota Camry ('94 or '96, I forgot).


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 18, 2010)

A bike.

A bike from Walmart.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2010)

What kind of blower setup is that kamakari? I am a mustang guy too!

Daily driver. 03 SVT Focus






Toy Car. 04 Mustang Mach 1


----------



## hogosha (Feb 19, 2010)

2001 Honda Insight. ~50 mpg city ~73mpg highway

Mine is red but I had a good blue pic so here!

Oh! Forgot to add the two-wheeler. Another Honda. 83 Goldwing Aspencade.

Winter here has me suffering from PMS (Parked Bike Syndrome). I can't wait for spring!


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 19, 2010)

Rick said:


> What kind of blower setup is that kamakari? I am a mustang guy too!
> 
> Daily driver. 03 SVT Focus
> 
> Toy Car. 04 Mustang Mach 1


The head unit in that pic is a Paxton Novi 1000RR, 2.75" pulley, ATI cooler, Piping and mount all custom fabbed and designed by me.  The scroll is clocked about 200 degrees clockwise to go under the top coolant hose. I have a 2000RR head unit that hasn't been on the car yet.

Nice Mach 1. Stick or auto? I love that color...it's one of the cars on my 'list' to buy or eventually own. I want to get one of the 2011 mustangs in grabber blue. I have a mustang addiction!


----------



## Rick (Feb 19, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> The head unit in that pic is a Paxton Novi 1000RR, 2.75" pulley, ATI cooler, Piping and mount all custom fabbed and designed by me.  The scroll is clocked about 200 degrees clockwise to go under the top coolant hose. I have a 2000RR head unit that hasn't been on the car yet.
> 
> Nice Mach 1. Stick or auto? I love that color...it's one of the cars on my 'list' to buy or eventually own. I want to get one of the 2011 mustangs in grabber blue. I have a mustang addiction!


I was really wodnering about that intercooler setup. Never seen one like that.

It is a stick. The 2011's are going to be awesome. I've owned many mustangs but I hope eventually I can get a 2011+


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 29, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> I want to get one of the 2011 mustangs in *grabber blue*. I have a mustang addiction!


False. I got a *Kona Blue* instead...ordered in August and picked it up in October!  

Brembo brake pkg., 3.73s, option interior, manual...


----------



## nursemelody (May 6, 2011)

black Toyota Tacoma pick up truck 1998.


----------



## wyethia (May 8, 2011)

1995 white Pontiac Vibe....and it is far too dirty to photograph!!!!

Wyethia


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 8, 2011)

91 Cadillac sedan deville now, used to drive a really great mint 88 Cadillac sedan deville in my younger days, we had black lights installed inside and setup with great sound, people loved riding in it, my latest husband wrecked it, before he was my husband. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## patrickfraser (May 8, 2011)

2008 Ford Escape in green.


----------



## poke (May 8, 2011)

infiniti g35 coupe


----------



## more_rayne (May 9, 2011)

poke said:


> infiniti g35 coupe


Nice, me too! I love the exhaust note. I mostly drive with the radio off just to listen to it.  







My previous car was an awesome Mazda6 S


----------



## poke (May 9, 2011)

wow nice i like those projectors. yea i was part of a car crew here that was strictly g's and z's


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 10, 2011)

'97 Ford Taurus, its gold colored, gets me where Im going and thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 30, 2011)

Bringing back an old thread. lol I just wanted to post my car, when im not being a bug guy im a car guy!  

This is my 2007 Sti


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been known to drive my husband crazy! does that count? :tt2:


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahahahaha


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 30, 2011)

My dad drives a 2001 Mitsubishi Montero Sport and my mom has a 2002 Chevy Suburban. Not sure what I want for my first car, but there's a 1977 VW Beetle for sale not too far from my house, and it's almost in PERFECT condition. But 1) My driving lessons don't start until like next year, 2) I'm sure the Beetle's not too cheap, and 3) It'll probably be bought by the time I can drive. But right now I still have an AWESOME bike. Yellow 2009 24" 21 Speed Dual Suspension Magna Excitor Mountain Bike.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a redline bmx bike. I use to want an old beetle for my first car, but i ended up getting a 1995 eagle talon non turbo. Then for my next car i was in love with talons so i got a 1991 eagle talon tsi awd. The non turbo was a great first car. Its the same exact car as an eclipse, just produced by chrysler.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice STi...my friend has a modified bug-eye WRX. Do you autocross?


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you! No ive never done autocross. Mostly just 1/4 mile. I had a 07 wrx before the sti. Fun cars. The sti is slammed about 2 inches lower then a stock sti. Other than that its mostly stock.....mostly.


----------



## d17oug18 (Aug 31, 2011)

2005 toyota corolla Xrs

Slighty modded and still slow =P


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgot to mention my next door neighbor's brother-in-law has a brand new Bentley Continental GTC!!! I've only seen it in person once, but I still drool over the pics I took...  I'll try to post them soon.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a 1938 Shank's Pony. 0-4mph in 1 second! :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 1, 2011)

My first car, and I love it absolutely to death.





truck F/1.2 pano by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr





   by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr

(trying night shots, dont laugh  It was an epic fail which is why its on private on my flickr  )

Next to a fatty chevy






Eventually its gunna be lifted 3" with 32" aggressive looking tires. Haven't decided on the rims yet though.

(Also looking into getting a flowmaster, some KC daylighters for the front, etc.)


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 1, 2011)

Ive had a couple friends who have rangers, they are fun trucks to play around with. Is it the v6, or the 4 banger? And that night shot is actually pretty good!


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 1, 2011)

Scarby said:


> Ive had a couple friends who have rangers, they are fun trucks to play around with. Is it the v6, or the 4 banger? And that night shot is actually pretty good!


V6  

Yeah she's pretty fun in dirt..... a little tail happy though


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 3, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> Next to a fatty chevy


WOW that's some big suspension and HUGE tires (On the Chevy Truck)! :blink: Your truck is nice too.


----------



## Bryce08 (Sep 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 3, 2011)

Hahah not as ugly as your mazdaspeed. :lol:


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 3, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> V6
> 
> Yeah she's pretty fun in dirt..... a little tail happy though


Hahaha mines got awd and is still tale happy even without. I think your ranger wants a 6 inch lift btw.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 3, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> My first car, and I love it absolutely to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. Yeatze!I just worked out that Ford never made a "F1.2 Pano"! So what is that, a 2008 Ranger?. They don't change much from year to year. How many pix did you stitch?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2011)

I just drive people crazy (not sure what year that is?)  

2001 Dodge 3500 maxi van(needed for work), 2002 Chrysler Concorde also.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 4, 2011)

Scarby said:


> Hahaha mines got awd and is still tale happy even without. I think your ranger wants a 6 inch lift btw.


 Hahaha 6 inches might be a bit much for a DD. Im thinking 3ish with 32's  Now 6 might be ok if i go 33's with a spindle and shackle (?) lift + body lift but Im not sure.


PhilinYuma said:


> O.K. Yeatze!I just worked out that Ford never made a "F1.2 Pano"! So what is that, a 2008 Ranger?. They don't change much from year to year. How many pix did you stitch?


Its a 2002  

The pano is 18 images total, creates a really cool effect huh? B)


----------



## Ryan.M (Sep 4, 2011)

Scarby, your sti is sexy


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahahha thank you!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 4, 2011)

I drive choo-choo.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Sep 4, 2011)

I drive choo-choo.


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 5, 2011)

2007 Chevy Avalanche and 2010 Honda Accord. Here is some pics of my old trucks and cars i dont have any of my new ones.





















Sons Dirt Bike.






Sons 4 Wheeler






my 4 wheeler


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 6, 2011)

My BFF, who I am very thankful for. We've been together for 7 years, and she's kept me safe &amp; sound, never once causing me to become decapitated!!!


----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 6, 2011)

I drove a fancy foreign luxury car for years (fully loaded Audi A6 - black on black leather, heated seats, all-wheel drive, dual climate control, etc. etc.) but I got tired of expensive repair bills once the car was out of warranty. As an example, a single headlight went out (the crazy bright xenon), and after parts and labor my costs were in the hundreds!

Now I drive economical but boring cars: a Toyota Yaris and a Toyota Rav4. I probably won't buy another fancy car until I win the lottery and/or retire.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 6, 2011)

Added an Edge Sport to the fleet over the weekend...


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 7, 2011)

kamakiri said:


> Added an Edge Sport to the fleet over the weekend...


Money bags over here ^ hahahahaha very cool kamakiri

Found my clone yesterday driving home from college






His is the one on the left (our left). Differences are I've got a bed liner, his was clean (friends live on dirt roads  ), my rims were vastly cleaner/shinier, and my front bumper valence is painted black


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 7, 2011)

LLCoolJew said:


> View attachment 1904
> 
> 
> My BFF, who I am very thankful for. We've been together for 7 years, and she's kept me safe &amp; sound, never once causing me to become decapitated!!!


Nice! Isn't that a Mercedes SLK?


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 11, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Nice! Isn't that a Mercedes SLK?


Good eye! It's the SLK320  

Personal observation: A lot of mantid owners drive trucks!!!!!


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 11, 2011)

LLCoolJew said:


> Good eye! It's the SLK320
> 
> Personal observation: A lot of mantid owners drive trucks!!!!!


 B) 





We Will Never Forget. by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 12, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> I drove a fancy foreign luxury car for years (fully loaded Audi A6 - black on black leather, heated seats, all-wheel drive, dual climate control, etc. etc.) but I got tired of expensive repair bills once the car was out of warranty. As an example, a single headlight went out (the crazy bright xenon), and after parts and labor my costs were in the hundreds!
> 
> Now I drive economical but boring cars: a Toyota Yaris and a Toyota Rav4. I probably won't buy another fancy car until I win the lottery and/or retire.


Oy vey! You're entirely correct. The repair bills post warranty are beyond obscene. So I think you made a smart move, indeed! I'm not far behind


----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 12, 2011)

Smart. Admittedly, I think a person should spend their hard-earned money however they please. So if cars are your thing, go for it, all the power to ya. But for me? I'm gonna drive cheap cars and use the money saved to take my gal around the world and make a serious run at my bucket list (e.g. cage dive with great whites).

But I will still read this thread to admire the shiney.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Sep 15, 2011)

lunarstorm said:


> I'm gonna drive cheap cars and use the money saved to take my gal around the world and make a serious run at my bucket list (e.g. cage dive with great whites).


Excellent idea, indeed! I've been cage diving with great whites. Hit me up on PM if you want the 411.


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's the Bentley Continental GTC I mentioned earlier in the thread.








:tt1:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2011)

Idolofreak said:


> Here's the Bentley Continental GTC I mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 1945
> 
> ...


Do you only have a black one?


----------



## Kiloms (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeatzee, just wanted to say I spent some time looking at your truck album. Pretty nice pictures dude! They all look really neat. I too love my vehicles! So this forum is awesome! Forum about one of my favorite things (Insects, particularly mantids) talking about my other favorite (cars/trucks).

So here goes...Sorry, I couldn't post just one.

This is my 96' Mustang, and in the back is the 04 Titan











The car...again.






My truck on the beach.






This is after I put on the new exhaust.






*Really like this thread!!! haha


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 20, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Do you only have a black one?


Okay I don't know if you're kidding, but 1) I'm 14, and 2) my mom and dad drive a Mitsubishi Montero Sport and a Chevy Suburban (Mentioned that in an earlier comment). The Bentley belongs to my next door neighbor's brother-in-law. I don't mean this in a rude way (If it sounds rude).


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I'd share. Huge car guy, have owned many jap and euro exotics. My current stable includes a 2008 DG ti RS4 with a few mods  , and my daily driver, a lowely Subaru Impreza hatch on steelies!
















Annnd last and the very least:






Past cars include a 2001 Nissan Alitma (first car), Comptech supercharged Acura CL type S (first real car), stage 3 B5 S4, B7 S4 V8, and now my current lineup.


----------



## jrh3 (Sep 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## Kiloms (Sep 21, 2011)

Really like the RS4!! Very clean car!!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is my ride:


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 21, 2011)

I love rs4's very sexy!


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 21, 2011)

Rs4guy may i ask what it dynoed at?


----------



## Idolofreak (Sep 22, 2011)

Ryan Minard said:


> This is my ride:


 :lol:


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 22, 2011)

http://buzzer.translink.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/3.jpg my ride


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 22, 2011)

Kiloms said:


> Yeatzee, just wanted to say I spent some time looking at your truck album. Pretty nice pictures dude! They all look really neat. I too love my vehicles! So this forum is awesome! Forum about one of my favorite things (Insects, particularly mantids) talking about my other favorite (cars/trucks).


Thanks!

What size tires are you running on the Titan?


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 23, 2011)

@ Scarby, I dyno'd 312 AWHP, 295 tq. IT was also about 90 degrees out, and full of heatsoak. That was a stock, baseline dyno. My latest with my mods brought me up to 327awhp, and 307 lb ft. (power mods include center resonator delete, intake spacers, gutted pre-cats, upgraded MAF hose and a re-flash to the CPU)

EDIT: That was uncorrected too! On a Mustang dyno.


----------



## Skylineblinkfan (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats pretty darn good. My numbers are a little lower than that. I love the sti but i may downgrade\upgrade to an evo 8. It would be wayyy cheaper than my 11,000 mile sti.


----------



## minard734 (Sep 23, 2011)

My ride is the best


----------



## Kiloms (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeatzee, I'm running 33s now. Nitto Durra Grapplers, more of a hwy terrain, but still aggressive enough for the light off-roading I like to do. They are great tires!! Had them put on in March.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 24, 2011)

Kiloms said:


> Yeatzee, I'm running 33s now. Nitto Durra Grapplers, more of a hwy terrain, but still aggressive enough for the light off-roading I like to do. They are great tires!! Had them put on in March.


Looks great! I got a buddy with 33's on his 4 banger ranger, and they look like monster truck wheel's compared to my stock ones hahahaha. I'd like 33's more than 32's but I'd hate to lose even more MPG and my 3.73 gears would probably like an upgrade


----------



## Kiloms (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice man! They do look huge on the rangers. Is yours the 4 or 6?

Mine has the lower "towing-gears" 3.36 I believe, only mods are a CAI, Superchip, and Banks Exhaust (my favorite, I love how annoyingly loud it is) its got some power, but definitely loves gasoline! haha

I wish I still had the picture, my old mantis would sit on the steering wheel and stare out the front windshield on trips from school to home, coolest pet ever.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 24, 2011)

Kiloms said:


> Nice man! They do look huge on the rangers. Is yours the 4 or 6?
> 
> Mine has the lower "towing-gears" 3.36 I believe, only mods are a CAI, Superchip, and Banks Exhaust (my favorite, I love how annoyingly loud it is) its got some power, but definitely loves gasoline! haha
> 
> I wish I still had the picture, my old mantis would sit on the steering wheel and stare out the front windshield on trips from school to home, coolest pet ever.


They look fine when they got a 3+ inch lift like im hoping to do, but since I get about 18 MPG mostly city I'd like to keep it close to that range. Mines the V6 8)

Ya an exhaust is something I really want to do..... patience hahahah


----------



## Kiloms (Sep 25, 2011)

I hear you there, I saved for a while for my exhaust, but totally worth it. That v6 is pretty fun, its the 4.0L, same one in explorer's right?

I wanted to put a lift on mine, but I average 18mpg hwy, and 14ish city, and I wouldn't even want to find out how low that could go.

I've heard some ranger exhaust that sounds great, and some that just arn't right.


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 27, 2011)

Scarby said:


> Thats pretty darn good. My numbers are a little lower than that. I love the sti but i may downgrade\upgrade to an evo 8. It would be wayyy cheaper than my 11,000 mile sti.


Yea it's hard to wring HP out of an already high strung motor. I plan to trade up next year for a TT-RS, Audi's bringing back the turbo 5's, just like the good ol' rally days of old. STi's and EVo's are so similar on paper, yet I always seem to gravitate to the Mitsu's for whatever reason. Both are great cars, and both have the ability to extract massive numbers once you get rid of certain pieces of limiting hardware (IE, stock turbo, IC, exhaust mani).


----------



## rs4guy (Sep 27, 2011)

Kiloms said:


> I hear you there, I saved for a while for my exhaust, but totally worth it. That v6 is pretty fun, its the 4.0L, same one in explorer's right?
> 
> I wanted to put a lift on mine, but I average 18mpg hwy, and 14ish city, and I wouldn't even want to find out how low that could go.
> 
> I've heard some ranger exhaust that sounds great, and some that just arn't right.


Those Jeep 4L's are invincible haha.


----------



## minard734 (Oct 18, 2011)

My shoes are the best ride... ehh... sorta....


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 22, 2011)

met up with a fordrangerforum member today, and was shown some awesome trails next to my house! Im all stock so i couldn't mob them like him but still enjoyed it.


----------



## leviatan (Oct 22, 2011)

I ride on Seat Ibiza 1993


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 22, 2011)

Seat, owned by VW/Audi, I can dig it.


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 8, 2011)

it rained which means MUD  

To bad the rain washed it almost all off but anyways it was super fun. Like driving on a slip n slide hahahaha






2wd ftw!  

(yes I know about the mudflaps, they'll be gone once i lift it. For now I think it looks better with)


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nothing interesting here. I drive a Dodge Neon because pretty much everyone in my family but me works at Chrysler. For my next car I might get a Mini Cooper. I always wanted a really small car. Or I might even check out the new Fiat they're making.


----------



## yeatzee (Nov 28, 2011)

More mud  





Ranger by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr





Ford by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr





Ranger XLT by yeatzee (now 17, but still learning), on Flickr

Shocks are shot though, so no lift any time soon =/


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 19, 2012)

Update


----------



## Davedood (Mar 19, 2012)

This is my 1991 Eagle Talon AWD TSI, I run 21 psi out of the Turbo. Stage 2 Mods






My Buddy standing next to my 1983 Toyota Supra






My Girlfriend sitting on my 1992 1100 Suzuki Katana


----------



## kr1cket (Mar 19, 2012)

No pics of my truck... I have a 2007 Toyota Tacoma... But I do have pics of my babies.... I love my motorcycles!!!! Actually thinking about getting a Harley to add to my stable of bikes...

2000 Suzuki TL1000R






2006 Suzuki Hayabusa


----------



## Bryce08 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive somehow forgot about this thread  

Ive been through many cars....Right now I have an 04 350z, and a 2011 mazdaspeed 3 which I dont have any pics of...Im going to get some new pictures of both with my new camera, havnt really had a chance yet.

Heres a couple of the Z though...older but still.


----------



## Precarious (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## maybon (Apr 5, 2012)

vera_renczi said:


> I drive a little craptastic 2000 Ford Escort and I love it because it drives fairly well and I don't care what happens to it. "Ohhh someone slammed my car in the parking lot with a shopping cart? That's cool."


I am the same as this with my 96 magna, it has so many dints &amp; scratches I love it. I am at the point where I would like to get more because it's kind of the theme now.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


>


What

the

F

is

that

?


----------



## Precarious (Apr 6, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> What
> 
> the
> 
> ...


That's my ride...

She ain't fast but she can climb walls.

...

*La Machine* is a French production company based in Nantes, France, which is famous for La Princesse, a 50-foot mechanical spider constructed in Nantes, France.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Machine_%28production_company%29

...

* Thousands watch spider 'wake up'*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/merseyside/7599960.stm

...


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 8, 2012)

That is great! In the first one, I didn't really see the vehicle behind it, or notice what the cranes were doing. I thought it was free-standing and walking. But still, pretty amazing!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I have an AWESOME Stunt Bike that I use to ride up the mountain behind my house to get leaves for my old caterpillars

I still ride it everywhere though


----------



## petoly (Apr 12, 2012)

2009 honda fit sport


----------

